# Tv Recommendation



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

We're looking to purchase a new outback 300RB. Dry weight is about 7400 if I recall. What are your thoughts on pulling with the 2012 5.3 silverado? I think it's close to the gvcw if I'm reading all that info correctly. Anyone out there pulling this weight with this size truck?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you're going to find that combination marginal. I'm sure there will be others running similar setups, who will chime in with their thoughts. The 5.3 will struggle if the going gets hilly. I expect the transmission isn't a heavy duty model, so it may complain as well. You can figure on at least another 1000 lbs. of weight when you add in propane, battery, a little fluid in the tanks, and your gear in the trailer.

As well as the gvcw, you also need to look at the payload capacity of the truck. It is calculated with just the driver. You need to subtract the weight of any passengers, pets and gear carried in the bed. Will that still leave about 1000 lbs. for tongue weight, which is about what it will be with the trailer properly loaded.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree with Doug!
I use to. See my signature, I now have a 2500. the 1500 was always at the max GVWR (or over)







and with my 2500 i'm below the GVWR comfortably, and 1000lbs below GCVW. I know what I have as have weighed it. Good luck and if you have questions please ask!

When I pulled the TT with the 1500 it did an OK job on the flats, I never had any emergency maneuvers, but i was not comfortable always being over the 7000lbs GVWR . I could afford to change TV so I did. Be safe!


----------



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input so far. I went out and test drove the F150 ecoboost with the max tow package (11300 lbs rating) I've been reading some good things on that rig. still have a hard time believing a v6 can pull that but the torque is supposed to be impressive.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

What year is the trailer your thinking on getting?? If it's a new one (or even newer) then someplace inside a cabinet door there should be a sticker with the "as shipped weight" listed, this is how much the trailer weighed leaving the factory, it includes all the options, only thing not added is the weight of full propane tanks, I believe it does however include a battery weight.

I have seen a few Chev/GMC 1500HD trucks around campgrounds, Can't go wrong with a max tow 1500 Ram either (GCVWR 15,500lbs, and a tow rating of just over 10,000lbs depending on configuration), I have a freind and fellow camper who just took delivery of a new F150 max tow eco-boost truck, so far he is real pleased, he hasn't towed yet (other then around the block to set the hitch up) but say's he is impressed so far..


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

We recently purchased a used 2011 F150 with the Ecoboost. We towed from PA to Florida -- more than 2,000 miles round trip. The truck was a real champ.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a BIG trailer. You really should consider a 3/4 ton. An ecoboost F150 would work but, if it were me I would get it with the max tow package AND the max payload package. Trust me the ecoboost has the power. My friend bought one. Forget about it being a 6 cylinder, the supercharger is the difference. Similar to a turbocharged diesel. But back to your trailer, it is way too big for a 5.3l engine and "most" half ton trucks.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

You will be safer and happier with a 3/4 ton with a trailer that long and heavy. Your payload will be an issue. 3/4 ton has stronger brakes, suspension, tranny, etc. If you stick with the half ton 5.3L go with a smaller camper. I have towed with both, and the 3/4 ton makes a big difference, even just with the comfort, i.e. you won't feel yourself being pushed around on the road.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Eco boost or not, that trailer has 3/4 ton truck written all over it. It is truck payload that will be the first capacity you likely will be at or exceed. 1,000 lb tongue, 75 lb hitch, add anything in the bed or cab and passengers. Trust me, your towing experience will be safer and more relaxing with the right truck. 
Steve


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We just picked up a 2012 ecoboost 150 with max tow package with the 7650gvw. It has 1900lbs payload capacity. I think the 150 squats less than my old 2000 superduty 250. The ecoboost pulls great I cant wait to get it in the hills and see how it does. Only has about 500 miles of towing so far this year and its a well rounded tow vehicle built in brake controller it just works well.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

therink said:


> Eco boost or not, that trailer has 3/4 ton truck written all over it. It is truck payload that will be the first capacity you likely will be at or exceed. 1,000 lb tongue, 75 lb hitch, add anything in the bed or cab and passengers. Trust me, your towing experience will be safer and more relaxing with the right truck.
> Steve


That's why I mentioned the heavy duty payload package. Properly equipped you can get the F150 up to about 2400lbs payload.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

from experience, there's no replacement for a full-on 3/4 ton vehicle. I foolishly towed mine with an expedition then went to an excursion. Night and day and I feel much more like I'm pulling the trailer not the other way around. Numbers aside, if you haven't purchased yet, consider a 3/4 ton for that size/length of trailer. the big thing to keep in mind is the length of that trailer. It will do a number on a lighter truck given the sway. Even a great anti-sway setup can't compensate what a 3/4 ton gives you.

There's a reason most everyone on here, when they buy after already towing, go to a 3/4 ton.


----------



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I pulled the trigger based on advice fromt this and other forums and of course my own thoughts and needs. I probably won't be popular with a majority of the respondants on here, but I went with the 1/2 ton. F150 Ecoboost. GVWR with Max tow package is 7700lbs. GCWR is 16600lbs and Max payload is 2000lbs. So spec wise I should be good. The RV dealer sold me on the Equalizer 4 point sway control system. I'm picking up the trailer tonight. About a 25 mile trip on flat roads primarily. If I make it home alive I'll report back how it goes


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I recently switched to the Equal-i-zer brand 12,000lb hitch with 1200lb bars. It made a big difference in how my setup handles. Wish I would have done it sooner


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

immarkhe said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger based on advice fromt this and other forums and of course my own thoughts and needs. I probably won't be popular with a majority of the respondants on here, but I went with the 1/2 ton. F150 Ecoboost. GVWR with Max tow package is 7700lbs. GCWR is 16600lbs and Max payload is 2000lbs. So spec wise I should be good. The RV dealer sold me on the Equalizer 4 point sway control system. I'm picking up the trailer tonight. About a 25 mile trip on flat roads primarily. If I make it home alive I'll report back how it goes


I've seen alot worse combinations. I think you'll be alright. Setting the hitch up is critical so learn all you can about that. You may have to adjust it even if the dealer installs it. Congrats on the new truck and trailer!


----------



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

I made it home safely. The truck pulled great. There really is plenty of power from that V6 twin turbo. Hard to believe. The trailer tracked well. I hit some highway speeds about 65 - 70 but mostly car traffic so no big rigs to blow me off the road. The back of the truck did bounce a bit when going over dips in the road or seems at bridges, etc. Is there anything that can be done to dampen that out.

BTW - someone commented that they had 1200 pound bars on the equalizer. The dealer sold me 1000lb bars. Is that based on tongue weight or some force that's calaculated? Anyone know how they size those?

One last thing, the integrated brake controller withthe Max Tow package worked pretty sweet. The default setting worked well and the graphics on the dashboard showed the amount of brake being applied. Never really got above 30% I'd say but felt completely comfortable i had stopping power.


----------



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

Out with the old (2004 Flagstaff 620D pop-up hitched to a 2004 Titan (garbage) and then 2002 Silverado), in with the new (300RB, F150 EcoBoost w/Max Tow Package)


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

immarkhe said:


> I made it home safely. The truck pulled great. There really is plenty of power from that V6 twin turbo. Hard to believe. The trailer tracked well. I hit some highway speeds about 65 - 70 but mostly car traffic so no big rigs to blow me off the road. The back of the truck did bounce a bit when going over dips in the road or seems at bridges, etc. Is there anything that can be done to dampen that out.
> 
> BTW - someone commented that they had 1200 pound bars on the equalizer. The dealer sold me 1000lb bars. Is that based on tongue weight or some force that's calaculated? Anyone know how they size those?
> 
> One last thing, the integrated brake controller withthe Max Tow package worked pretty sweet. The default setting worked well and the graphics on the dashboard showed the amount of brake being applied. Never really got above 30% I'd say but felt completely comfortable i had stopping power.


Its a big heavy trailer with a lot of tongue weight so you're gonna get some bounce. I'm assuming the trailer was empty too. It may get worse with camping gear and water. It could be as good as it gets or your hitch may be off. Thats why I say its important you learn your hitch adjustments and what effect changes have on the ride. Even when you think you dialed it in the next time you go out you may load differently and the ride suffers. You may have too much tongue weight from the hitch being too low. Measure the distance from the trailer frame to the ground at the front and back of the trailer (while hitched to the truck of course). It should be close to level or an inch down in the front. If not you'll have to remove the hitch from the shank and raise or lower it accordingly. Or you may not have enough weight transfer from your weight distribution bars. Measure your truck empty at the wheel openings then measure loaded. The truck should be level while loaded. If not you need more weight transfer. I'm not familiar with an Equalizer brand hitch but someone else can tell you how to adjust it.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> I made it home safely. The truck pulled great. There really is plenty of power from that V6 twin turbo. Hard to believe. The trailer tracked well. I hit some highway speeds about 65 - 70 but mostly car traffic so no big rigs to blow me off the road. The back of the truck did bounce a bit when going over dips in the road or seems at bridges, etc. Is there anything that can be done to dampen that out.
> 
> BTW - someone commented that they had 1200 pound bars on the equalizer. The dealer sold me 1000lb bars. Is that based on tongue weight or some force that's calaculated? Anyone know how they size those?
> 
> One last thing, the integrated brake controller withthe Max Tow package worked pretty sweet. The default setting worked well and the graphics on the dashboard showed the amount of brake being applied. Never really got above 30% I'd say but felt completely comfortable i had stopping power.


Its a big heavy trailer with a lot of tongue weight so you're gonna get some bounce. I'm assuming the trailer was empty too. It may get worse with camping gear and water. It could be as good as it gets or your hitch may be off. Thats why I say its important you learn your hitch adjustments and what effect changes have on the ride. Even when you think you dialed it in the next time you go out you may load differently and the ride suffers. You may have too much tongue weight from the hitch being too low. Measure the distance from the trailer frame to the ground at the front and back of the trailer (while hitched to the truck of course). It should be close to level or an inch down in the front. If not you'll have to remove the hitch from the shank and raise or lower it accordingly. Or you may not have enough weight transfer from your weight distribution bars. Measure your truck empty at the wheel openings then measure loaded. The truck should be level while loaded. If not you need more weight transfer. I'm not familiar with an Equalizer brand hitch but someone else can tell you how to adjust it.
[/quote]
I bought 1200lb bars based on a calculation screen on the Equal-i-zer web site. Depending on how I said I would load my truck, it changed between 1000lb bars and 1200lb bars. 1000lb bars are probably more than adequate. When you check for level as described above, measure from the frame rail to the ground on a good level surface. My camper body styling will pull my eye for "looking level" for some reason when its not, I dont know if its the shape, or the decals, or what it is. The hitch has a set up guide for measuring your vehicle wheels loaded and unloaded as well which you should check as well. If you didnt get it, it should be available on the Equal-i-zer web site. You are going to have some bounce on some rough areas with your combination, its still a half ton pickup no matter how you set it up.


----------



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the insight Jewel and rsm. Hopefully if I get some time this weekend I'll take some measurements. The manual does a decent job of talking about the set up. i wish the dealer had described how they did it when they installed it or gave me the measurements they took. Everything looked good, but like yuou said the shape and decaling could be deceiving.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

immarkhe,

Congrats on the new truck and trailer. I have the 1200/12000 lb Equalizer on the recommendation of the Equalizer customer rep. It is difficult to get the truck and trailer perfectly level because the load changes. Sometimes we have the pickup bed loaded with firewood and bikes and the trailer's fresh water tank full. Other times the bed is nearly empty and the water tank is empty. I think I'm pretty close to level. This picture was taken with the bed nearly empty and water tank empty. The trailer looks slighty nose high to me, but will level out with a load.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats on the new truck and trailer!!!!







With the "dry" tongue weight of that trailer being 995lbs. I'm thinking you should have at least 1200lb bars. the dry weight doesn't include full 30gal propane tanks, battery plus what ever your gonna load into that big BEAUTIFUL wardrobe in the front of the trailer. Glad to see another happy Ecoboost owner!! Best of luck with the new setup, Kevin


----------



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

Had the new toys out this weekend for the first time. Again the ecoboost pulls pretty good and side to side sway is not problem but the bouncing is a bit of a nuisance. Nothing feels unsafe so it's not a big issue, but wondered if there was anything to try to get that to settle down a bit? The hitch was set up at the rv dealer and it looked level but I never took measurements like equalizer said. It was set up with full water tank. I now have about 300lbs additional in the trailer evenly between front and back, and I had about 200 in the bed of the truck. Would playing with hitch adjustments per the manny specs help or should I start looking at alternative options?


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

immarkhe said:


> I probably won't be popular with a majority of the respondants on here, but I went with the 1/2 ton. F150 Ecoboost.


The way I see it it does not matter what I or other people think, you posted we replied and you do what you are comfortable with with the input from us who replied, you welcomed the input and made the best decision for you! Hey that's what counts!










Many ask what can I pull this with or can my truck pull this trailer... my 2500 has the same power as the ecoboost but considerably less fuel economy, my brakes are larger and that makes me feel better. Nice truck and congrads! how about some pictures!










Play with the hitch and you may want some air bags to stiffen the ride up now. Load it up and take it to a set of scales. and take some measurements:
1. make sure scale has at least 3 pads and put each truck axle of the truck on there own pad and the trailer axle on there own pad. Trailer tongue over the same pad as truck rear axle and take the weight.
2. unhook the just he bars of the hitch and take the 2nd weight.
2. unhook the the truck and pull it off the scale. take the third weight
3. weigh the truck at some point with axles on 2 different pads.

Now you will know exactly where you are with weights!

Happy trailering!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

immarkhe said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger based on advice fromt this and other forums and of course my own thoughts and needs. I probably won't be popular with a majority of the respondants on here, but I went with the 1/2 ton. F150 Ecoboost. GVWR with Max tow package is 7700lbs. GCWR is 16600lbs and Max payload is 2000lbs. So spec wise I should be good. The RV dealer sold me on the Equalizer 4 point sway control system. I'm picking up the trailer tonight. About a 25 mile trip on flat roads primarily. If I make it home alive I'll report back how it goes


Yer gonna be pretty happy with that setup. Does it have max payload? That package effectively makes the thing a 3/4 ton - 8 lug wheels and all.

-CC


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger based on advice fromt this and other forums and of course my own thoughts and needs. I probably won't be popular with a majority of the respondants on here, but I went with the 1/2 ton. F150 Ecoboost. GVWR with Max tow package is 7700lbs. GCWR is 16600lbs and Max payload is 2000lbs. So spec wise I should be good. The RV dealer sold me on the Equalizer 4 point sway control system. I'm picking up the trailer tonight. About a 25 mile trip on flat roads primarily. If I make it home alive I'll report back how it goes


Yer gonna be pretty happy with that setup. Does it have max payload? That package effectively makes the thing a 3/4 ton - 8 lug wheels and all.

-CC
[/quote]
I just rotated my tires today, and my 8 year-old was complaining about all of the lug nuts. Figuring out that 4 x 8 was 32 kept her busy while she was scrubbing brake dust off of the wheels.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful trailer and nice combo, makes me really jealous.


----------

